# 2017 World Maccabiah Games



## Maccabi USA (May 11, 2016)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE Contact: Sam Balaban-Feld at 215.561.6900 ext. 4157


MACCABI USA SEEKS JEWISH GOLFERS FOR 20th WORLD MACCABIAH GAMES

Philadelphia, PA– Maccabi USA is seeking Jewish Golfers, ages 15 and up, to represent the United States at the 20th World Maccabiah Games in Israel, July 6-17, 2017. The Maccabiah Golf tournament will be held at the Caesarea Golf Club, an 18-hole course that passes through ancient Roman ruins. 

Debbie Adams, Bruce Apple & Daniel Frankel, Co-Chairmen of Maccabi USA’s Golf Organizing Committee for the 20th World Maccabiah Games, are working to appoint qualified Jewish Golfers to represent the United States. Debbie, Bruce & Dan have each won multiple medals for Team USA at past World Maccabiah Games, were collegiate golfers, and have been involved in the international golf community for the majority of their lives.

“I have participated in four World Maccabiah Games, and each experience has included some of the most memorable moments in my life,” said Adams. “Being able to combine Jewish pride and athletics has been a highlight throughout my life. This is why I have been involved with the Maccabiah for over 30 years.” 

Maccabi USA will compete in Golf at the 20th World Maccabiah Games in the Open Men’s and Women’s divisions, ages 18-49, Juniors Boys’ & Girls’ divisions, for those born 1999-2002, and the Masters Men’s & Women’s divisions, ages 50 and up. Team selection will be conducted by a national qualifier, held July 10-13, 2016 at Mid Pines Golf Club in Southern Pines, NC. Applications and qualifier registration for the Games are available online now!

Maccabi USA builds Jewish pride through sports, producing the emotional intensity, high ideals, and powerful camaraderie of competition. We connect athletes, volunteers, fans, and supporters with the global Jewish community. Our athletic, educational, and cultural experiences build Jewish identity, perpetuate Jewish continuity worldwide, and strengthen support for the State of Israel.

For more information, please contact Maccabi USA at (215) 561-6900.

About the organization:
Maccabi USA (MUSA) is a federally-recognized not-for-profit 501(c)(3) organization with an extensive history of enriching Jewish lives through athletic, cultural and educational programs. The organization is the official sponsor of the United States Team to the World Maccabiah Games, and the Pan American and European Maccabi Games, as well as a sponsor of the JCC Maccabi Games for teens in North America. As the official Maccabi representative in the U.S., Maccabi USA supports Jewish athletic endeavors, enhanced by cultural and educational activities in the United States, Israel and throughout the Diaspora.

MUSA develops, promotes and supports international, national and regional athletic-based activities and facilities. It strives to provide Jewish athletes the world over the opportunity to share their heritage and customs in competitive athletic settings. MUSA supports programs that embody the Maccabi ideals of Jewish Continuity, Zionism and Excellence in Sport. Maccabi USA Builds Jewish Pride Through Sports.

Maccabi USA is a U.S. Olympic Committee (USOC) Multi-Sport Organization (MSO). The organization is one of 38 MSOs nationwide to be recognized by the USOC for its ability to cultivate a national interest in sport and increase opportunities for participation internationally, nationally and at the grassroots level. 

###


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I've played that course. It's just so incredible to see so much history around you, I found it difficult to concentrate.

I'll copy and paste your message, then send it to my synagogue and a few other poeple, asking them to send it to theirs'...

I hope you find some players.


----------



## Maccabi USA (May 11, 2016)

DennisM said:


> I've played that course. It's just so incredible to see so much history around you, I found it difficult to concentrate.
> 
> I'll copy and paste your message, then send it to my synagogue and a few other poeple, asking them to send it to theirs'...
> 
> I hope you find some players.


Thanks Dennis!


----------

